# testing bhyve in CURRENT .. possible in vmware workstation or virtualbox?



## frijsdijk (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

Should it be possible somehow to test bhyve that's currently under development, using something like VirtualBox or VMware Workstation (Version 9)?


----------



## grehan@ (Aug 17, 2013)

bhyve works fine in Workstation 9 if you tick the "Virtualize Intel VT-x/EPT or AMD-V/RVI" checkbox in Virtual Machine Settings.

In Fusion 5, the checkbox is Advanced Options/Enable hypervisor applications in this virtual machine in the Processors config tab.

I don't believe VirtualBox has support for nested hypervisor operation.


----------



## frijsdijk (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, it does, I see it now. The CPU of the desktop I tested earlier on apparently didn't have the right features, my home-desktop does


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2013)

You can confirm it works on VirtualBox (provided the hardware supports the mentioned features)? If that's the case I might have a go with -CURRENT too. I'm very interested in bhyve.


----------



## frijsdijk (Aug 22, 2013)

@SirDice: I haven't tried VirtualBox yet. It does have VT-x..


----------



## frijsdijk (Aug 24, 2013)

@SirDice: Tried today with VirtualBox (VT-x enabled), and after booting the VM:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0 r254222: Sun Aug 11 20:14:02 UTC 2013
    root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3362.78-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x306c3  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x3c  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x783fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x209<SSE3,MON,SSSE3>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
real memory  = 2147418112 (2047 MB)
avail memory = 2050940928 (1955 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <VBOX   VBOXAPIC>
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <VBOX VBOXXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: Sleep Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 on acpi0
```

.. I see no 'POPCNT', or 'VMX', so I guess that's a no-go.

Comparing to VMware Workstation 9.0:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0 r254222: Sun Aug 11 20:14:02 UTC 2013
    root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3392.15-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x306c3  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x3c  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x1fa3fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,DTS,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT>
  Features2=0xfefa3223<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,[B]VMX[/B],SSSE3,FMA,CX16,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,[B]POPCNT[/B],AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND,HV>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Standard Extended Features=0x200<ENHMOVSB>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4103966720 (3913 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks like it's missing a few features. That's a shame, now I'm going to have to wait for 10.0-RELEASE. I don't have enough spare hardware for it to run it now. But when 10 is released I'm going to upgrade my machines to it.


----------



## frijsdijk (Aug 26, 2013)

Well you can always run WMware Workstation in trial mode (10-RELEASE will be released by then?)


----------

